# Blood Trailing



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get info locally about blood trailing with dogs. I've got a pup that i'd like to be able to use to blood trail if needed. I understand the concept of the training but i'd really like to see some handle their dog and teach it to blood trail. Thanks in advance. jeremy


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Depending on where you live, you can get in contact with anyone with a Drahthaar that is running their dog in the tests. Our fall test (VGP) is coming up in 3 weeks, it is held in Logan canyon, and there will be several dogs running blood tracks.

If you are in SLC, talk to Chazz over at Drahthaaraddiction.com and he can show you the ropes. Several of us up north are constantly working on blood as well.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Is anyone invited to come up and watch the event or is it only for people running dogs in the event?? 

Also, could you pm me "Chazz's" number, i'd like to give him a call and see if i can pick his brain about training tips and maybe go run a trail with his dogs. 

Thanks for the help killerbee,


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry it's taken a couple days to get back to you. Anyone can come see the test, however the blood track on test day is usually just the handler and the judges, and as it is in deep forest, not much can be seen by the gallery. You'd be better off just going on a training session where there is much less stress, and the handler can "talk" you through the process as you are moving along. You'll learn more that way. I'll PM Chazz's number to ya. He'll be running blood for the next couple weekends before the test.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

My sister is in a club that has training classes for tracking dogs. It is the Great Salt Lake Dog Training Club and their website is http://www.gsldtc.com. She started with her German Shepard then got into it and now has a Harrier (better nose). They also have classes for obedience, agaility, and rally and hold compititions. I have not heard my sister talk about blood tracking, but they teach the dogs to follow specific scents, so it should work. 
Good Luck


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get info locally about blood trailing with dogs. I've got a pup that i'd like to be able to use to blood trail if needed. I understand the concept of the training but i'd really like to see some handle their dog and teach it to blood trail. Thanks in advance. jeremy


What kind of dog do you have? There are a lot of dogs that can follow a fresh blood trail with little training. By fresh I mean 2 hours or less. When things get more difficult it helps to have a dog that is bred with some tracking instinct and a great nose, and be trained to follow very faint blood trails, not just superhighway's of scent. Most of the versatile breeds that haven't had the tracking bred out of them can be trained to do this to a high level of competence.

The best time to start dogs on blood is when they are very young. Puppies that are too young to do other things can be doing blood work. Some may think that this will distract from searching and bird work, but that isn't the case at all.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey DDGuy, I've got a 15 week old catahoula x kemmer cur/walker/plott hound. The stud is a very good blood tracker and hunter and the mom is a coyote decoy dog and has hunted lions and bobcats. I would like to get her started on working on blood for use of tracking dog crippled coyotes and big game recovery.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

No joke... Wirehaired Dachshunds. You wont have any badger problems either. :shock:


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> No joke... Wirehaired Dachshunds. You wont have any badger problems either. :shock:


Hunting Teckels are very good at blood tracking. I have judged them before at the VSwP (20/40 Hour Blood Tracking Test) They do have a tougher time when the undergrowth is heavy, where a larger dog can push through or walk over it.


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> No joke... Wirehaired Dachshunds. You wont have any badger problems either. :shock:


The badger thing is mostly myth. At least the part about them killing badgers.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

DDGuy said:


> cfarnwide said:
> 
> 
> > No joke... Wirehaired Dachshunds. You wont have any badger problems either. :shock:
> ...


Ya, probably pure myth with the dog killing the badger. Although, I have no doubt they were used to lure the badger out for a hunter to shoot. Scrappy little canines for sure! My mother adopted a wirehaired dachshund about 8 years ago. My first thought was great... a yappy little mutt. My opinion changed pretty quick being around her for a while.

I have only seen them track on video. That would be something to be in your shoes and judge! Are there any bred here in the west that are used for tracking? The only ones Ive heard of are used on a hunting ranch in Texas. The rest are back east.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

actually they bay the badger & you dig to it to finish it or let a bigger dog draw it & kill it.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Pops2 said:


> actually they bay the badger & you dig to it to finish it or let a bigger dog draw it & kill it.


I prefer to have a little more dog to get in the hole and rip the sucker out. If you've ever tried to "dig" out a badger, it's not very fun. Those suckers can dig at alot faster rate then we can.


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

Pops2 said:


> actually they bay the badger & you dig to it to finish it or let a bigger dog draw it & kill it.


That's right. Do you have Dachshunds? There are a lot of Americans that have the belief that in Germany they use Dachshunds to kill badgers. They are cool little dogs. I have been around quite a few of them in Germany. I would love to take part in a fox hunt when they use them. Sounds like a great time. I know several "Teckel" guys, and they are really into it. I will see one of them this weekend up in Boise. He is judging at our big DD test this weekend. He is 77 years old and has been breeding DD and RH Teckels for probably 50 years.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

no but i am aquainted (via the net) w/ some people that do.
from what i'm told the dogs for going to ground & killing a badger are small pits or crosses of pit & terrier like pitXjack russell or pitXpatterdale.


----------

